# pignut hickory ( smooth bark)



## ASEMASTER (Apr 24, 2007)

In the storm last week I lost a hickory tree 30" at the but and 30' long as straight as an arrow . ? is this tree worth going after ,as it would take a bit of work to get it out.? I may mill it or try to sell it .


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 24, 2007)

here in IL hickory is going pretty good right now, high grade is bringing $1+/bft. axe handle companies are usinig it for ax blanks. im not sure if it wold be worth it for one tree or not, thats up to you


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 24, 2007)

Met a guy last fall who said he sold 2000 cords (yes, that's TWO THOUSAND) cords to restaraunts from Maryland to North Carolina, at $300 per cord.

Shameful thing to do go good lumber wood, but if it's the only market in your area...


----------



## 00juice (Apr 24, 2007)

Two years ago I talked to a resteraunt manager in Deleware who needed hickory for their smoker. He said they couldn't get it, and were paying $10 for 16"x16"x36" stacked firewood. He would have bought all that he could get for that price. Only stipulation was it need to be debarked, and split. That sounds like pretty good money. Just need to find the market.


----------

